# WLAN Verbindung aber kein Internetzugriff? [GELÖST]



## MuhKalb (10. August 2012)

*WLAN Verbindung aber kein Internetzugriff? [GELÖST]*

Hallo zusammen,

dieses Thema gibt es hier im Forum schon des öfteren, jedoch habe ich keine passenden Lösungen mit der sufu entdeckt.

Mein Problem:

habe mir ein Asus Zenbook Prime (UX31A) gekauft. Alles super soweit, WLAN ist verbunden, aber ich bekomme keinen Internetzugriff. Bzw. am Anfang ging es sporadisch und seeehr langsam. Mit nem anderen Laptop klappt das wunderbar, also das WLAn funktioniert.
Hab jetzt mal das OEM Windows runter und selber Win7 Pro 64bit drauf, aber dasselbe Problem. Wenn ich den Laptop über Lan Kabel anschließe klappt das WLAN wunderbar. IP-Vergabe ist auf Automatisch eingestellt. An anderen Programmen kanns eigentlich nicht liegen, da es ja schon bei Windows im Grundzustand auftritt.
Bin bei Kabel Deutschland, Router ist D-Link Dir 615.

Habt ihr eine Idee an was das liegen kann? Wäre super, sonst muss ich das Teil wohl zurück schicken, wenn das ein Hardwaredefekt ist...

Vielen Dank!
Greeetz
MuhKalb


----------



## mattinator (11. August 2012)

*AW: WLAN Verbindung aber kein Internetzugriff?*

Hast Du die aktuellen WLAN-Treiber von ASUS (ASUS - Notebooks- ASUS ASUS ZENBOOK UX31A) oder direkt von Intel (s.a. Wireless-Produkte — Treiber und Software) installiert ? Ansonsten mal die detaillierten WLAN-Einstellungen im Router und im Windows-WLAN-Gerätetreiber vergleichen / abgleichen. Z.T. passen die Default-Einstellungen ders Windows-Treibers nicht zum Router (s. Wireless-Produkte — Was sind die empfohlenen Einstellungen für 802.11n-Verbindungen?).


----------



## MuhKalb (11. August 2012)

*AW: WLAN Verbindung aber kein Internetzugriff?*

Danke für die Antwort, hab grad die Lösung gefunden: 

Bei den Eigenschaften der Drahtlosverbindung unter dem Reiter Sicherheit den Verschlüsslungstyp von AES auf TKIP stellen!  Das war alles ^^
danke nochmals

btw: kann ich das topic irgendwie auf gelöst stellen?


----------



## mattinator (11. August 2012)

*AW: WLAN Verbindung aber kein Internetzugriff?*



MuhKalb schrieb:


> btw: kann ich das topic irgendwie auf gelöst stellen?


 
Einfach den Startpost bearbeiten und in den Titel reinschreiben.


----------

